# Fuciderm - non prescription alternatives?



## saddlesore (13 September 2009)

As above really! To treat mud fever/dermatitis on white fetlock.


----------



## Chico Mio (13 September 2009)

I can buy Fucibet from the chemist here (for humans).  I know it's the same thing in the UK but I don't know if you need a prescription for it there.


----------



## icemaiden113 (13 September 2009)

Try caster oil and zinc cream - contains similar to flamazine (but without the sulphur) also used for mud fever!


----------



## saddlesore (13 September 2009)

thanks will look up fucibet  
	
	
		
		
	


	




 Is zinc and castor oil basically the same as sudocreme 
	
	
		
		
	


	




? I've used that and green oils gel with no success so far


----------



## icemaiden113 (13 September 2009)

It's similar! Hmm have you tried giving 2-3days of penicillin? That will def clear it up along with keeping dry and the scabs off.


----------



## saddlesore (13 September 2009)

Ahh, no I hadn't even thought about that! I've spoken to vet about it before and they weren't especially bothered about it but i'm not happy that he has a spreading bald patch and a thickening of the skin! think i'll phone them and annoy them again


----------



## icemaiden113 (13 September 2009)

Yeah worth getting on to them! Especially if it's not clearing well. If your happy to inject get them to give you pen/strep or similar as it is cheaper than the granules in food! And you can go for 5days if it doesn't look any better! 
Hope it clears up soon!


----------



## saddlesore (13 September 2009)

good plan, i'll phone them tomorrow. Thankies


----------



## kellyeaton (14 September 2009)

feed aloe vera and treat with aloe vera!


----------



## saddlesore (14 September 2009)

I've actually tried aloe very - topical not internal - as i really rate it but it didn't make any difference


----------



## ofcourseyoucan (14 September 2009)

ask your vet to make you a tub of mud fever cream - aquous cream with antibiotics and a bit of steroid mixed in. works really well. if you cant get scabs off put a animalintex wet poutice on and scabs will just soak off with no picking. muddy marvel do a scab remover and a cream for after. that works well too.


----------



## Honeypots (14 September 2009)

Is it definitely mud fever and not sunburn/photosensitivity?


----------

